#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-10
<aeryal> hola, hi ha algú que utilitzi iperf?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-12
<kubuntaire_novel> bones
<kubuntaire_novel> unapregunta al personal, ... és normal que se'm pengi l'últim kubuntu al meu ordinador (serà pels drivers?)
<kubuntaire_novel> per portar la contrària a windows, vaig comprar un ordinador de sobretaula, i volia provar un linux, vaig elegir kubuntu i ara es bloqueja i per això demano ajuda, gràcies
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-13
<guguseti> bona tarda
<guguseti> acabo d'instalar una versio antiga del ubuntu, la9.04 al meu vell ordinador, la veritat no tinc ni idea de linux, pero vaja, despres de molta feinada vaig conseguir instalar-lo ( la ultima versio no me la suporta)
<guguseti> pero no hi ha manera de conseguir fer que el meu pc vell es conecti a internet
<guguseti> tinc wi-fi a casa, atraves de telefonica, i per mitja d'un usb abans podia conectar el pc a internet, algu pot donarme alguna idea???
<guguseti> i siusplau explicat per tontos...que no tinc ni idea de linux, ni soc informatic ...sols usuari mes o menys acostumat...pero usuari
<guguseti> motisimes gracies
<guguseti> tot i aixi m'estic baixant al portatil el ubuntu 10.04...veurem si l'aguanta el meu pc
<leviatan89> hola!
<leviatan89> sois el único loco español!
<leviatan89> en diez minutos (o menos) saldrá a la luz según #ubuntu-release-party !!!
<leviatan89> :D
<leviatan89> sois mucha gente en la releasy party???
<leviatan89> gente, contestad!!
<leviatan89> jo
<leviatan89> xD
<leviatan89> >.<"
<Voret> Bon dia mon;
<leviatan89> hola :DDD
<arualavi> holes
<arualavi> abemus 11.10 ?
<arualavi> oh, just a temps, acaben de canviar el topic a l'ubuntu-release-party
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-14
<jordisayol> bones
<jordisayol> he instaŀlat l'ubuntu 11.10 i no aconsegueixo fer que l'autologin carregui gnome-shell per defecte. algú sap com fer-ho?
<dpm> ep jordisayol, bones. No ho sé, no utilitzo el Shell. No et surt com a opció per triar-lo al lightdm? Potser hauràs d'instal·lar el gdm perquè funcioni més bé amb el GNOME Shell
<jordisayol> bones dpm, sí que hi surt, i de fet, si tries el gnome, arrenca el gnome-shell. el problema esta quan fas que l'ordinador entri automàticament amb un usuari determinat. sempre inicia l'unity
<dpm> jordisayol, ah, ara t'entenc. I on selecciones la sessió per defecte per a l'autologin?
<jordisayol> no la selecciones, que jo sàpiga. fins ara, l'autologin feia servir el darrer escriptori utilitzat
<jordisayol> sembla que amb el gdm tampoc barrufa
<dpm> ah, pot ser que el lightdm ja no segueixi aquest comportament (i pel que sembla el gdm tampoc)
<jordisayol> ho estic provant en una màquina virtual
<dpm> potser encara es pot configurar amb una clau gsettings
<jordisayol> aha, ho miraré
<dpm> prova si et reconeix la darrera sessió si entres amb Unity 2D
<jordisayol> no no, amb autologin desactivat, tant el gdm com el lightdm recorden el darrer escriptori amb el que has fet login, el probleme només és amb l'autologin actiu
<linuxbcn> algu ha pogut fer anar la nova 11.10 amb una ATI Radeon HD 5450?
<linuxbcn> instal·lant gdm funciona!
<jordisayol> dpm: de moment he trobat un «work around» per al problema de l'«autologin». executar a l'inici de la sessió això:
<jordisayol> $ gnome-shell --replace
<dpm> jordisayol, ah, d'acord. Si fas servir el GNOME shell, potser això t'interessarà també: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10-guide/
<jordisayol> dpm: merci!
<dpm> tot i que jo hauria d'estar promovent l'unity! :-)
<jordisayol> hehe, ja me'n faig el càrrec :-)
<dpm> encara no he provat el gnome shell, però, de moment estic content amb el unity, tot i que entenc que no és per a tothom
<jordisayol> mira, jo em quedaria amb gnome 2, però posats a triar entre unity i gnome3, em sento més còmode amb aquest darrer
<dpm> :-)
<jordisayol> dpm: una pregunta més d'ubuntu 11.10
<jordisayol> als fonts de programari hi ha marcada l'opció «oneiric-backports» per defecte. és correcte això?
<dpm> jordisayol, jo no l'hi tinc marcada, només oneiric-security i oneiric-updates. És una instal·lació nova?
<jordisayol> sip, neta
<dpm> que estrany, crec que no ho hauria d'estar
<jordisayol> m'ha semblat estrany. la iso adaptada al català també li passa de nou en nou, ambdues, 32 i 64 bits
<jordisayol> i el que em fa pensar que és una pífia és que el «oneiric-proposed» està desmarcada per defecte
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-16
<pertutatis> hola?
<pertutatis> algu pot ajudar-me?
<rafael_carreras> hola pertutatis
<rafael_carreras> casualment, comencem una reunió en dos minuts
<rafael_carreras> però pregunta
<pertutatis> ah, val gràcies
<pertutatis> estic buscant l'opcio per apagar el portatil en tancar la pantalla
<pertutatis> a 11.10
<rafael_carreras> això es pot fer? :-)
<rafael_carreras> no en tenia ni idea
<pertutatis> a 11.04 sí... estava a paràmetres de sistema, energia
<pertutatis> i distingia entre bateria o xarxa electrica
<rafael_carreras> segur que s'apagava i no es posava en repòs?
<rafael_carreras> o suspensió?
<pertutatis> sí sí, apagat!
<rafael_carreras> carai, doncs no sabia que es podia...
<rafael_carreras> bé, bon vespre a tothom
<rafael_carreras> #######################################################################
<pertutatis> haha, val val, us deixe fer...
<pertutatis> gràcies igualment
<rafael_carreras> benvinguts a la cent-unena reunió dels ubuntaires
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és Feines pendents per la festa onírica
<SiscoGarcia> nanit
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> falta la kubuntu Catalan Remix
<rafael_carreras> que fa l'orestes
<rafael_carreras> la nota de premsa ja està actualitzada al wiki
<SiscoGarcia> bona feina
<rafael_carreras> haig de demanar el Conference Pack, que els CD ja estan demanats
<SiscoGarcia> també he vist que la graella d'activitats la tenim enllestida
<rafael_carreras> sí, subjecta a alguna petita modificació, si s'escau
<josepgallart> tot fa molt bona pinta
<rafael_carreras> i faltarà fer-ne difusió
<SiscoGarcia> tenim algú per la zona que se n'encarregui de la difusió local?
<rafael_carreras> el wagafo té el formulari enllestit a falta del dinar que el papapep ens va solucionar divendres
<rafael_carreras> anirem a un lloc ben a prop d'El Puntet
<josepgallart> caldrà dissenyar un cartell??
<rafael_carreras> doncs sí, clar :)
<SiscoGarcia> la samarreta no l'hem de renovar aquest cop, oi?
<rafael_carreras> no, tenim moltes samarretes
<SiscoGarcia> vull dir, que encara ens en queden de l'11.04
<josepgallart> ok aviam si preparo una proposat
<rafael_carreras> mooooltes
<SiscoGarcia> fale, missatge rebut ;)
<SiscoGarcia> i si muntem un concurs de cartells?... o ja te'n cuides tu, josepgallart
<SiscoGarcia> ?
<josepgallart> jo intentare fer un cartell
<josepgallart> aquesta setmane començo cursets i no anire molt sobrat
<SiscoGarcia> encara tenim 4 setmanesç
<SiscoGarcia> setmanes
<SiscoGarcia> vull dir que crec que encara hi ha temps
<SiscoGarcia> una altra cosa: amb el rafael_carreras vam parlar de la possibilitat d'ocupar un espai exterior per fer-hi xerrades exprés o una desconferència. Us sembla bé que ho promovem, o ho deixem per si de cas... o ho deixem córrer?
<josepgallart> a mi em sembla molt be
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: jo ho deixaria de moment i, si veiem que hi ha molta gent, muntem la desconferència
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, d'acord, em sembla bé que ho improvisem sobre la marxa
<rafael_carreras> l'espai exterior és un jardí i hauria de fer fresqueta
<SiscoGarcia> però no hi ha manera que arribi la tardor, oi?
<rafael_carreras> no pateixis, aquell dia ja haurà arribat
<rafael_carreras> bé, el segon punt és el formulari que prepara en wagafo
<SiscoGarcia> el wagafo havia dit que arribaria tard a la reunió
<rafael_carreras> jo diria que només li falta la informació del restaurant que li passaré demà, ara m'ho paunto
<SiscoGarcia> pauntateu bé :P
<SiscoGarcia> paunta-t'ho bé :(
<rafael_carreras> doncs això :)
<SiscoGarcia> la veritat és que l'he trobat molt bé el formulari
<rafael_carreras> la qüestió de la traducció del fòrum la deixem per un altre dia
<rafael_carreras> bàsicament, és posar-se en contacte amb els admins del fòrum i preguntar-los si es pot fer
<rafael_carreras> la resposta serà que no perquè és programari privatiu
<rafael_carreras> i llavors ens queixarem que és privatiu
<SiscoGarcia> acabo de mirar el wiki de la festa i a l'apartat de la nota de premsa ja hi ha l'enllaç al formulari d'inscripcions... no sé si hores d'ara ha de ser públic :(
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/OneiricOcelot#Nota_de_premsa
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: no ho ha de ser, però vaja
<SiscoGarcia> suposo que no s'ho haurà mirat gaire gent ;)
<rafael_carreras> apostaria que no
<SiscoGarcia> un altre tema; tot i que no és a l'ordre del dia...
<rafael_carreras> dispara
<SiscoGarcia> com fem la presentació?
<SiscoGarcia> semblant a la de les Borges?
<rafael_carreras> t'hi ofereixes?
<SiscoGarcia> sí, és clar
<josepgallart> :-D
<rafael_carreras> com va ser a les Borges?
<SiscoGarcia> és la que hi ha penjada a la graella d'activitats de la festa 11.10
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme/Presentacions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=PresentacioNatty.odp
<SiscoGarcia> el que volia discutir és el format
<rafael_carreras> en què penses?
<SiscoGarcia> si us sembla bé el de les Borges m'hi ofereixo, però també podríem fer-lo semblant al de València o Granollers
<SiscoGarcia> no és cap novetat, ho sento.
<SiscoGarcia> Tot i que podríem 'nar pensant alguna cosa nova
<rafael_carreras> a mi tot em sembla bé
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies
<SiscoGarcia> potser ho podem discutir a la llista
<SiscoGarcia> en el pitjor dels casos m'hi ofereixo a fer un remix de la de les Borges
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<josepgallart> quina idea tens com alternativa ?
<rafael_carreras> doncs va, no sé vosaltres, però jo tinc son
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, malauradament hores d'ara no en tinc cap
<SiscoGarcia> per això ho posaria a discussió a la llista, a veure si surt alguna cosa nova
<josepgallart> vosaltres eu rebut una enquesta de UBUNTU?
<SiscoGarcia> tot i que la presentació habitual ja està bé
<SiscoGarcia> ...
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, hi haurà projector i pantalla, oi?
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: jo sí
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: hi haurà una tele gran
<josepgallart> ok rafael_carreras
<SiscoGarcia> on s'hi pot projectar, com a Vilaweb
<rafael_carreras> exacte
<SiscoGarcia> ja m'està bé
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, jo no he rebut cap enquesta. qui l'envia?
<josepgallart> UBUNTU
<SiscoGarcia> potser l'heu rebuda els membres d'ubuntu... jo no en sóc
<josepgallart> a sigut molt interesant pero per mi que no ser angles feixuga
<rafael_carreras> sí, és per als membres
<SiscoGarcia> tu n'ets, rafael_carreras ?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<SiscoGarcia> que potser sóc l'únic de l'equip que no és membre d'Ubuntu?
<josepgallart> nooo
<rafael_carreras> no, de membres només ho som jo, el josepgallart i el sigfried, em sembla
<SiscoGarcia> tampoc té més importància, però en sou uns quants
<SiscoGarcia> el papapep també ho era, però potser es va esborrar ;)
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: si ho vols ser, et recolzarem!
<josepgallart> jo tambe +1
<SiscoGarcia> hores d'ara estic molt embolicat per posar-m'hi, però us agraeixo el recolzament
<rafael_carreras> :)
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<josepgallart> 8-)
<SiscoGarcia> bé, el wagafo no arriba, què tal si posem claqueta?
<rafael_carreras> sí, que tinc son
<rafael_carreras> #####################################################################
<SiscoGarcia> jo encara m'he de preparar una classe per demà
<josepgallart> dons fins la propera
<rafael_carreras> bona nit a tots dos
<SiscoGarcia> nanit a tots dos
<rafael_carreras> :)
<josepgallart> nanit
<carlesoriol> Ei hi ha hagut reunió?
<carlesoriol> Algu sap per que no va el log?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-09
<Mitsurugi> apuf
<Mitsurugi> ja ni menrecordo del password xD
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-11
<jomanals> bon dia
<jordisayol> bona tarda
<jordisayol> acabo d'escoltar a Rac1 que mozilla recomana desactualitzar Firefox 16 a la versió anterior. que en sabeu de tot plegat? que hem de fet a Ubuntu 12.04?
<jordisayol> diuen que té un forat de seguretat prou important
<jordisayol> s/fet/fer/
#ubuntu-cat 2013-10-09
<wlan2> Plop
<wlan2> Feia mig any i mig mes que no pasava jo per aquí
<wlan2> Com va?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-10-06
<dracdargent> bon dia
<dracdargent> bon dia d enou
<mezod> bones
#ubuntu-cat 2014-10-09
<dracdargent> Bona tarda
#ubuntu-cat 2014-10-11
<xavivax> Hola
#ubuntu-cat 2015-10-06
<AniolMarti> Bona nit!
<AniolMarti> Ostres! Que som dimarts... Fins demà.
#ubuntu-cat 2015-10-07
<Volcanica> Hola, estem de reunió de volcànica.cat, per si necessiteu més info
<josepgallart> hola  nosaltres encetem la reunio a les 10 h
<rafael_carreras> ############################################################
<rafael_carreras> hola nois!
<wagafo> bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<josepgallart> bona nit!
<rafael_carreras>  el primer punt és la Preparació de la festa
<rafael_carreras> Ens ofereixen lloc a la Volcànica d'Olot el 28 de novembre
<rafael_carreras> no hi ha cap més oferta a la vista :)
<rafael_carreras> i  a mi m'agrada anar a Olot
<josepgallart> dons cap a Olot que i falta gent !
<wagafo> Tenm una descripció del que disposem? Sales, etc?
<Volcanica> Ens encantaria: )
<rafael_carreras> sí, disposaríem de dues sales
<AniolMarti> Bona nit
<rafael_carreras> una per xerrades i l'altra per
<rafael_carreras> install-party
<AniolMarti> El tema connexió a internet com està?
<wagafo> D'acord, és el que tenim normalment
<rafael_carreras> Volcanica: com està la connexió a internet? :)
<rafael_carreras> bé, la connexió era bona els altres cops que hi hem anat, al cap i a la fi, contracten una connexió especial per la Lan party
<wagafo> Jo estic mirant el tema del mirall, a veure si el puc muntar per a la festa
<AniolMarti> A Olot hi ha FO, no hi hauria d'haver problemes
<wagafo> Per al mirall no necessitem connexió a Internet
<AniolMarti> Si necessites un cop demà ja saps on sóc ;)
<josepgallart> el espai suposo que es accessible amb cadira de rodes?
<AniolMarti> de mà*
<wagafo> A veure si em surto, i sinó ja demanaré ajuda a l'Àlex
<Volcanica_> Perdó, estic amb el mòbil i s' ha tancat
<rafael_carreras> hola Volcanica, pregunten si les sales són accessibles en cadira de rodes
<Volcanica_> Sí, tot a peu pla i rampa a l'entrada
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<rafael_carreras> quant a connexió a internet, com anirem?
<wagafo> Ja vam anar-hi a Olot un cop, oi? Per a la versió Karmic?
<Volcanica_> 2 cops
<wagafo> Jo no vaig ser-hi en cap de les dues festes a Olot
<josepgallart> jo no recordo si i vaig anar
<wagafo> Kastanyada Kàrmica
<rafael_carreras> jo sí
<rafael_carreras> no, la Kastanyada va ser a Terrassa
<wagafo> Ah, doncs res
<rafael_carreras> hehe, esteu pitjor que jo, que ja és difícil
<wagafo> Ja estem per al dominó tots
<AniolMarti> Jo em vaig presentar a la reunió ahir, així que... Hehehe
<rafael_carreras> hahaha
<josepgallart> com arribar: http://www.volcanica.cat/informacio/situacio/
<rafael_carreras> bé, ja tenim decidit que anirem a Olot el 28 de novembre, apunteu-ho a les agendes
<AniolMarti> Perfecte
<AniolMarti> Ara mateix
<Volcanica_> Perfecte!
<wagafo> Perfecte! Hem de fer la crida a ponències ja, que no falta gaire
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, m'ho apunto per dissabte, però en parlem al punt 3
<rafael_carreras> ara passem al punt 2
<rafael_carreras>  AniolMarti
<rafael_carreras> Integració a l'equip
<rafael_carreras> M'agradaria entrar a l'equip
<rafael_carreras> doncs això, l'AniolMarti
<rafael_carreras> vol entrar a l'equip
<AniolMarti> Exacte
<Volcanica_> També preparen xerrades, poden anar parlant per a que no es solapin gaire i quedi un bon programa
<wagafo> Sí Volcànica, ho hem de coordinar
<wagafo> Quant a l'Aniol, benvingut!
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti: explica'ns una mica què has fet amb l'Ubuntu
<AniolMarti> Merci :) Ja vaig comentar a l'última reunió que em podria encarregar de mantenir la web ubuntu.cat, que si no recordo malament estava sense manteniment.
<rafael_carreras> correcte
<AniolMarti> Doncs bé, el tinc instal·lat a diverses màquines des de fa 5 anys
<AniolMarti> L'he utilitzat tant a nivell personal (programació, usuari, etc.) com a nivell de servidors i xarxes
<wagafo> Jo faig una mica de manteniment, però va bé que hi hagi més mans perquè sinó depèn tot d'una sola persona
<AniolMarti> Sempre que puc intento que la gent es passi a Ubuntu, i si faig instal·lacions de PCs faig doble partició a veure si aconsegueixo convèncer gent
<wagafo> Quan va marxar el Papapep fa quedar tot molt desatès a la web, ara fa uns mesos vaig prendre més control
<AniolMarti> D'acord. En Drupal he fet alguna cosa
<wagafo> Si pots ajudar en instal·lacions, ens anira molt bé, perquè ara mateix no tenim massa gent per ajudar a les festes
<AniolMarti> Doncs cap problema
<AniolMarti> Ja ho he apuntat a l'agenda
<AniolMarti> Suposo que s'hi hauria d'anar el dia abans per fer les instal·lacions no?
<wagafo> No sempre ve massa gent a les instal·lacions, però quan venen molts es pot complicar la cosa
<AniolMarti> Per mi cap problema, Olot no em queda gaire lluny
<wagafo> No, és per gent que ve a què li ajudem a instal·lar l'Ubuntu o areglar / actualitzar la seva instal·lació
<AniolMarti> Ah d'acord
<wagafo> També molts amb ordinadors vells per instal·lar Lubuntu i semblants
<AniolMarti> D'acord
<rafael_carreras> bé, ara votarem l'admissió de l'AniolMarti,
<rafael_carreras> +1
<wagafo> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs benvingut AniolMarti !
<AniolMarti> Gràcies :)
<rafael_carreras> ja podem passar al tercer punt
<wagafo> endavant
<rafael_carreras>  Proposta de activitat per la festa. "Presentacio de portatils amb UBUNTU" https://slimbook.es/
<josepgallart> aquesta gent: https://slimbook.es/ estan interesats a presentar els seus equips amb ubuntu
<josepgallart> vindrien ells i farien la presentacio en valencia, man dit
<rafael_carreras> en valencià? això és com el lapao?
<wagafo> He mirat la pàgina web i es veuen bé aquests ordinadors
<wagafo> Posarem traducció simultania?
<josepgallart> em varen dir que si volem o pot fer
<AniolMarti> Sí, fan bona pinta
<josepgallart> si o preferiu en castella segur que no sera cap problema
<AniolMarti> Si fem traducció simultanea pot semblar un gag del polònia hehehe
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: jo prefereixo el valencià
<wagafo> Valencià va que xuta...
<AniolMarti> +1
<josepgallart> i jo, per aixo o comentava
<wagafo> Portarem un lleidatà que ens faci la traducció
<rafael_carreras> i vindran des de valència a fer la presentació?
<josepgallart> si, estan pendents que els i confirmi data i lloc
<rafael_carreras> doncs molt bé, ja hem deixat fer presentacions d'aquesta mena
<wagafo> Ofereixen també Debian, Linuxt Mint i Anteros (derivat d'Arch Linux) , està molt bé
<rafael_carreras> doncs sí que està bé
<josepgallart> si us sembla be els i proposaré que ofereixin un descompte a qui el compri aquell dia :P
<rafael_carreras> a mi em sembla bé, tot i que ja vaig servit d'ordinadors
<AniolMarti> Ep! Si accepten potser faig un pensament. El meu portàtil comença a estar a les últimes...
<rafael_carreras> així doncs, plantegem la festa com de costum, amb xerrades i festa d'instal·lació, oi?
<josepgallart> quina alternativa tenim?
<wagafo> Sí, les xerrades s'han de coordinar amb Volcànica per no tenir duplicats
<rafael_carreras> ens n'hem de recordar
<AniolMarti> Si se m'acudís alguna xerrada ho comento per les llistes?
<wagafo> Si envies la crida de ponències la poso al fòrum també, i a la web
<wagafo> Sí, AniolMarti
<AniolMarti> Ok
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: d'acord, jo m'ho apunto per dissabte, a veure si puc
<Volcanica_> Jo aniré seguint la llista de correu/web
<rafael_carreras> gràcies Volcanica_
 * wagafo ha tingut un dia dur, ja s'ha de retirar
<AniolMarti> Perfecte
<AniolMarti> wagafo, pel tema web ja et contactaré per email a finals de setmana
<wagafo> Sí, quan vulguis
<AniolMarti> Ok
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs ja estem
<rafael_carreras> bona nit a toothom!
<wagafo> D'acord, bona nit i fins la pròxima a tothom!
<josepgallart> jo portare el Meizu amb UBUNTU, pero em de recordar al Radu el seu compromis de fer una xerrde sobre ubuntu phone
<wagafo> Ja tenm una xerrada
<josepgallart> +bona nit wagafo
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<Volcanica_> Bona nit gent, fins aviat
<rafael_carreras> #######################################################################################
<AniolMarti> Bona nit!
<josepgallart> be bona nit!!
#ubuntu-cat 2018-10-08
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @tofona
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> la captura d'imatge que et vaig dir
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> La darrera opció era la que et deia
<cubells> tofona[m]: hauràs de mirar la captura al telegram :(
<tofona[m]> Al telegram no puc, és igual. Gràcies
<tofona[m]> > <wagafo> No sé si encara et servirà, però sembla que per instal·lar el grub a una partició efi: … grub-install --target=x86_64-efi /dev/sda … AIxò despŕes del "chroot"
<tofona[m]> Mala sort, ara diu que no pot trobar el directori EFI. Gràcies per l'intent
<tofona[m]> Per cert, si la darrera actualització va carregar-se el sistema, és possible recuperar-lo amb una imatge anterior? En update-grub es pot dir que es salti la darrera imatge de linux / initrd ?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> L'actualització difícilment pugui esborrar les dades, el que pot fer és que malmeti els fitxers d'arrencada i no et deixi accedir, però no esborra res, a no ser que facis coses com formatejar el disc o esborrar particions (encara hi hauria manera de recuperar dades però seria molt més laboriós).
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> @tofona[m] [<tofona[m]> Mala sort, ara diu que no pot trobar el directori EFI. Gràcies per l …], Prova si de cas simplement: … grub-install - /dev/sda … Em sembla que al primer intent vam fer: … grub-install /dev/sda7 … i potser sols s'ha d'especificar el dispositiu i no la partició concreta.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> s¡ha d'especificar el device no la partició.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Compte: és … grub-install /dev/sda … (s'ha colat un guió)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Sí, això em sembla a mi també.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> aneu alerta amb el tema BIOS vs UEFI
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> segons com engegi la màquina pot haver amagat la partició
<tofona[m]> Sap greu per estar monopolitzant el xat.
<tofona[m]> wagafo, efectivament s'ha d'especificar el dispositiu i no la partició,  però ja ho he provat i res.
<tofona[m]> I sigui com sigui, he copiat les dades però algunes carpetes no ho pogut doncs diu que són ilegibles i al intentar accedir diu que no tinc permisos. Una d'aquestes carpetes es la .thundetbird, altres també són al meu /home i altres a /documents
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> sudo chown -R el_teu_usuari:el_teu_usuari .thunderbird
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> necessitaria fotos de les festes de Mallorca i Tàrrega, que no les tinc.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Rafael, si no trobes les fotos, no passa res: repetim les festes i en fas les que vulgues, cap problema 😄😄😄
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Només en tinc una, i no és gaire bona (té la passo en privat)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Hi ha algunes al flickr, busca "Ubuntaires" al flickr.
#ubuntu-cat 2018-10-10
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Nova Linkat 18.04 http://linkat.xtec.cat/portal/index.php?module=news&func=display&sid=217
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Vols dir ja n'han sortit les iso, Josep?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> http://ftp.caliu.cat/pub/distribucions/linkat/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Sí, i ja són al servidor de Caliu també :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bé, de fet s'estan baixant ara mateix :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Olé olé olé olé olé olé olé 😁😁😁😁😁😁😁🎼🎵🎵🎶
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> En Rafael ha anat molt ràpid a passar l'enllaç
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> hehe
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> MENTRES NO ESTIGUIN APUNT A CALIU... http://linkat.xtec.cat/portal/index.php?module=Pages&func=display&pageid=6
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> És qüestió de minuts, he creat el directori fa unes hores, però ens ha donat problemes l'script que havia fet
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ja ho hem solucionat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍👏
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ja està a punt!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😂👏
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ja que hi som tots, o gairebé, us haig de dir que just en un mes tenim la festa ubuntaire i no tenim cap xerrada ni taller 😄
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ah, molt bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Nou record?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> no, hem estat pitjor 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> A veure, el tema del dinar el tenim controlat, Rafael?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Doncs no
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Això és més preocupant ja
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Certament, la cosa és greu. Només hi manca un mes i no tenim la intendència assegurada? Compte, que la caiguda de l'Imperi Romà va començar així.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-10-09
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> males noticies el Ismael Fanlo no podra venir a fer la xerrada 😭
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> li an donat una feina que li ocupa tots els caps de setmana
<rcarreras> vaja, llàstima. Però millor per ell, que cobrarà. :-)
#ubuntu-cat 2019-10-12
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> https://fsfe.org/news/2019/news-20191012-01.html
#ubuntu-cat 2019-10-13
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon dia ubuntaires. … El 16 de novembre celebrarem la sortida de l'Eoan Ermine 19.10 a Caldes de Montbui. … https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/EoanErmine … Tenim la graella de xerrades gairebé completa, però ens en falta una per completar-la. … Algú s'hi anima a explicar alguna cosa d'interès? … Salut i Ubuntu!
